# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Hi all! I'm newbie in english. My practiсe is here

## i_learn_english

Hello! 
My name is Artem and I'm from Russia. I'm 26 years old.  :: 
I learning The English Language. My level is elementary. At present time my task is to speak (write) on English as much as possible and I'll do it  :: . I learn the English Language strenuously about one month, but unfortunately I have little of free time. Before now I read a simple texts and watched an adaptive serials. (To the purpose, do can somebody advice for me an interesting serial for learning English?)
Probably enough to practice for today.  :: 
Bye!

----------


## xXHoax

Very good!
-This is kind of a dumb complaint of mine, but Artem would be said (by an American) "Артэм". I don't know Russians names too well, so if your name is Артём, just know people will likely say it completely wrong.
-I'm American, we spell words like "memorise", or "practise" different than the British/Australians, I'd spell it "practice", and "memorize.
-You can say: I *am* learning *t*he English language, or just: I'm learning English.
-With languages, we say "in _____". So "in Russian", or "in English".
-"At present time" is wonderfully fine, but sounds more intellectual than standard speech. When speaking with a friend at a cafe or something - Strange. When speaking in a job interview - entirely necessary.
-Took me a bit to realize, Hi all is how it sounds when said aloud, but written it's sort of wrong, it would be "Hi y'all". Outside of the southern U.S., we'd just say something like "Hi everyone".
-"I learn the English Language", I learned, or I am learning.
-little is an adjective, so "little of" should just be "little free time".
-Plural nouns can never come after a/an. In this case you can just say "Before now, I read simple texts and watched tv shows". The vocabulary here is different than in Russian, you guys say serials, but in English this is not understandable if one doesn't have experience with Russian, we call them "TV shows", TV series, Sitcoms, or just by specific names. I assume you used the word "adaptive" based on the definition google gives you, "Characterized by or given to adaptation.", which *I* don't even understand, that's not what that means.  ::  Google!!. Adaptive means something changes based on its environment...
-I completely understand your trouble with the word "do", it's very strange and practically unique to English.  (Can somebody *give me* advice about an interesting TV series, good for learning English?) If it's not on TV, you'd just say "interesting series"
-We'd say "Probably enough practice for today.". We use infinitives differently, we use noun forms of verbs in many cases like this. In this case, the word is just practice. In others, we use the -ing form of the verb. To run---Noun form---> Running 
As for a good TV series, there are surely plenty. Some general favorites (of basically everyone who has watched them) are: How I Met Your Mother, Friends, or Seinfeld. ))

----------


## i_learn_english

Hi everyone! I'm back.  ::  
xXHoax, thanks you very much! Your comment very helpful for me. I studied your comment and I understood almost all.  ::  
With regard to word "adaptive" - sorry, I mean "adapted", e.g. some texts and TV shows, which made more simple for people like me (who learn English).
Example - sitcom "Extra English". 
I started watching "How I Met Your Mother", it is very funny, thanks!  ::  
Right now, I have mistakes in English very many. And I make wrong the order of words in a sentence. And so I should continue to learn grammar English and I should continue to try make correct some simple sentences.
Recently, I joined in English courses in my city. There are many people like me.  ::  
I like this forum. People here are very friendly. From time to time, I will continue my practice and I will help other people speak in Russian. 
Enough mistakes for today. Bye!  ::

----------


## i_learn_english

Hi everyone! I came back. It's time to practice  ::  
The English course was finished. I have got the certificate of elementary level and nothing more  :: . Actually, It was useless, because we spent a few of time and we passed several grammatical topics. I could get it from the internet.  ::  
My English is still bad (as 3 months ago) and I decided to take a tutor for summer to practice speaking and writing.
Today, my vocabulary contains about 3500 words (I ckecked it in testyourvocab.com). It's very little, but I learn new words everyday. 
My listening has improved. From day to day I listen some podcasts and watch some TV-series. 
It's all for today. Thanks, Bye!  ::

----------

